# Just a quick question.



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

Just wondering do things posted here need to be slingshots or do all weapons that function similarly count?

Like maybe a Bow or crossbow that works off rubber bands?


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Shtf Slingshots said:


> Just wondering do things posted here need to be slingshots or do all weapons that function similarly count?
> 
> Like maybe a Bow or crossbow that works off rubber bands?


There is a Forum especially for other weapons.

http://slingshotforum.com/forum/60-other-weapons/


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks.

Didn't want to go and post something wrong.


----------

